# Johnny Manziel Starting First Game Today



## Kolchak420 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm watching this game right now. Can't wait to see the little shithead take the field and see what he can do.

I don't like him or dislike him. I'm just a football fan.


----------



## TheHermit (Dec 18, 2014)

I watched the game and that was some of the worst quarterbacking I have ever seen from a Browns quarterback. And that is really saying something considering all they have gone through in the last fifteen years.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 24, 2014)

And his second start was even worse.

As Merril Hoge said on Sports Center last week, whoever is responsible in the Browns organization for drafting Manziel should be fired.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 27, 2014)

to be honest I want to see him do well but I do not think he has the drive to be an elite quarterback in the NFL. Very few do out of college (Andrew Luck, Russell Wilson to name a few recent ones) and Johnny is so far off from that I don't even know if its possible. Dude seems more concerned with partying and being in the media...which is fine, but he is fucking over his teammates


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)

I just noticed that Manziel was fined for being late to his physical therapy appointment with the team today.

This, after he just days ago said (something to the effect) "I'm not the same person I was; I see the need to get more serious about football, and I will".

Now the little fucking elf can't even get to work on time. What a fucking joke.

The good fans in Clevelnad deserve a better GM than the one who OK'd the selection of Manziel as their franchise QB.


----------

